# ADA AQUASKY!!! It's here!!!



## merv (Jul 28, 2011)

Yesterday evening I came home to my new ADA AQUASKY!  I had pre-ordered it from ADG almost 2 weeks ago and the turn around has been super quick with Frank being very helpful. This one is a special one in that it's personally signed by Mr. Amano! Here's a pic of the box. I'll take some unboxing pics later. I got the ADA Mini M version all I need now is to order a Mini M!


ADA AQUASKY! by mrvnmg, on Flickr! 

First impressions for the AQUASKY would be its unique minimalist design, which I find to be very simple and elegant. After turning it on the light has an instant WOW factor with incredibly bright yet natural looking LED's. ADA's first LED light fixture is amazingly bright, especially for its size!!! The R&D really paid off with its incredible color temperature. It looks very natural. I don't have any PAR meters or other devices to see how it compares to other LED lights. The real test will be to see if it can grow aquatic plants with the highest light requirements! I have high expectations for this little AQUASKY

Here's those unboxing pics!


Untitled by mrvnmg, on Flickr


Untitled by mrvnmg, on Flickr


Untitled by mrvnmg, on Flickr


Untitled by mrvnmg, on Flickr


Untitled by mrvnmg, on Flickr


Untitled by mrvnmg, on Flickr


Untitled by mrvnmg, on Flickr


Untitled by mrvnmg, on Flickr


Untitled by mrvnmg, on Flickr


Untitled by mrvnmg, on Flickr


Untitled by mrvnmg, on Flickr


Untitled by mrvnmg, on Flickr


Untitled by mrvnmg, on Flickr


Untitled by mrvnmg, on Flickr


Untitled by mrvnmg, on Flickr


Untitled by mrvnmg, on Flickr


Untitled by mrvnmg, on Flickr


Untitled by mrvnmg, on Flickr


----------



## Kevyg (Jan 25, 2012)

That light looks very very sexy,lol. I have always loved the ADA stuff, they actually care about the end product. Congratulations on getting one! Now we need to see what it does for your plants .


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Those lights look super bright! I'm not in love with the fixture only that I wish I could suspend it. Other than that, it's pretty hot!


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

frrok said:


> Those lights look super bright! I'm not in love with the fixture only that I wish I could suspend it. Other than that, it's pretty hot!


The cost for a custom replica acrylic holder for the heatsink/lights or any other housing for the heatsink/lights shouldn't be too pricey. I do wish they made the legs detachable or sold it in a flat acryclic top + heatsink/lights version for needs of other folks though.

On topic: Finally, unboxing pictures! Can't wait to get mine...looks so cool.


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

Sweet. I look forward to seeing it on the tank with plants below. I really like how thin the fixture is. I just wish they would've at least went with glass if they were married to that mount design. ADA doesn't do acrylic!


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

Very nice. Does it have any special features such as dimmability, timer, etc...?


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

sick, was waiting for someone to get one of these. The signature is pretty cool!


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

JOKE ALERT!!

I wonder why they gave it a Polish name?


----------



## merv (Jul 28, 2011)

NJAquaBarren said:


> Very nice. Does it have any special features such as dimmability, timer, etc...?


No dimmer capabilities from what I can see. The owners manual says that you shouldn't use a dimmer with it. However, it says nothing about a timer. So I'd say yes you can use a timer with it. The wall adapter looks like a cell phone charger but it has an in-line switch like a lamp switch to manually turn it on and off.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm actually most interested/impressed in the signature!


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Hoppy said:


> JOKE ALERT!!
> 
> I wonder why they gave it a Polish name?


Aquaski :icon_cool

I'm 1/8th polish so it's ok


----------



## catfishbi (Jun 10, 2008)

i see some Aquaski has white/ clear cord why US version have black cord??


----------



## Pauline's (Jun 26, 2012)

That doesn't look like a real Chinese character signature...But it never matters to fans like us, right!? That light is super sexy!!!


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

Pauline's said:


> That doesn't look like a real Chinese character signature...But it never matters to fans like us, right!? That light is super sexy!!!


Well, he's Japanese, so it's probably Kanji.


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

I really love the look of this light... patiently waiting for the 45cm version to come out. I wonder if the first released will be signed too?!

How are you liking it so far?

btw, I thought the legs did detached. Is this not true?


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

bluestems said:


> Well, he's Japanese, so it's probably Kanji.


kanji and traditional japanese use the same characters. Also it looks fine to me...

(native chinese speaker & dabbling in some japanese) Can't attest to whether or not it's his signature though.

Looks cool. Although with an array with that many lights it's hard to think each LED is really that powerful. Especially since it sits so low to the top of the tank.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

bluestems said:


> btw, I thought the legs did detached. Is this not true?


The actual LED fixture can be removed from the clear stand (which is one piece). It just sits in a space in the acrylic/whatever material it is. The legs do not detach.

Images from original post: 
http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8161/7379226096_5abcd10954_z.jpg
http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7091/7379227236_837f674638_z.jpg


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

Jeffww said:


> kanji and traditional japanese use the same characters. Also it looks fine to me...
> 
> (native chinese speaker & dabbling in some japanese) Can't attest to whether or not it's his signature though.
> 
> Looks cool. Although with an array with that many lights it's hard to think each LED is really that powerful. Especially since it sits so low to the top of the tank.


Kanji is Japanese, in addition to hiragana and katakana, correct? Pauline thought it didn't look like Chinese, because it isn't.


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

AzFishKid said:


> The actual LED fixture can be removed from the clear stand (which is one piece). It just sits in a space in the acrylic/whatever material it is. The legs do not detach.
> 
> Images from original post:
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8161/7379226096_5abcd10954_z.jpg
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7091/7379227236_837f674638_z.jpg


Ok, thanks for the clarification. My aquarium is close to 45 cm but not exactly so the stand probably will not work for me, and I'm trying to think of how I'm going to suspend it.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

ADA is coming out with a 45cm version soon. ADG has it priced at $324.95, compared to $199.99 for the 30cm/36cm versions.

However, if your tank is not exactly 45cm, you're probably right about it not fitting. The only real benefit of getting the 45cm version would be much better light coverage throughout the tank (especially on the ends).


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

AzFishKid said:


> ADA is coming out with a 45cm version soon. ADG has it priced at $324.95, compared to $199.99 for the 30cm/36cm versions.
> 
> However, if your tank is not exactly 45cm, you're probably right about it not fitting. The only real benefit of getting the 45cm version would be much better light coverage throughout the tank (especially on the ends).


That's the one I'm looking at =) I'm assuming it will have the same bracket design.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

I got the pricing finally from Aqua Forest Aquarium:

AQUASKY 301/361: $184.99
AQUASKY 451: $259.99
AQUASKY 601: $299.99 
AQUASKY 602: $529.99

Compared to Aquarium Design Group 

AQUASKY 301/361: $199.99
AQUASKY 451 : $324.95
AQUASKY 601 : $399.95
AQUASKY 602 : $699.95

IF you lived in Japan you would pay (from ADA Japan site, NOT international one, direct yen to USD):

AQUASKY 301/361: $125
AQUASKY 451: $179
AQUASKY 601: $204
AQUASKY 602: $370

So what did we learn from this? AFA is significantly cheaper than ADG, however if you lived in Japan, that pricing is sweet, wish I lived there LOL, figure it must be customs and shipping.

I also inquired about a 20th Anniversary Solar 1 and AFA wanted $776.


----------



## xxxSHyXAxxx (Mar 16, 2011)

bluestems said:


> Kanji is Japanese, in addition to hiragana and katakana, correct? Pauline thought it didn't look like Chinese, because it isn't.


correct


----------



## Slippryrock (Mar 15, 2011)

Will you be posting a thread in the DYI folder for the display case for the box ? part smarty pants part serious. How else would you preserve that ? Amano is to us as Jimmy Hendrix is to guitars. You sir have bragging rights ! grats


----------



## etane (May 14, 2012)

I know the manual says this light is not recommended to be used with a dimmer, but the light seems to bright for my needs. Got a 60H and plan on getting a 60P and have mostly low light plants. Wonder whether the Ecoxotic dimmer will work with this light.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

this light is way way too bright. I'm using it on a mini M and omg, it's way too much light.


----------



## Jello (Aug 2, 2012)

I have the aquasky for my Mini M as well and I agree, its way too much light. Any suggestions as to lowering the intensity of the light?


----------



## wastedtime (Oct 27, 2011)

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> this light is way way too bright. I'm using it on a mini M and omg, it's way too much light.


I told you so :hihi:




Jello said:


> I have the aquasky for my Mini M as well and I agree, its way too much light. Any suggestions as to lowering the intensity of the light?


I would suggest cutting a piece of translucent black acrylic and attaching it to the fixture, thats what I had to do to lower the intensity. or you could always toss in floaters.

Suspending the light does not work, because there are no optics the spread is just too wide, that just spills all the light outside the aquarium.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

etane said:


> I know the manual says this light is not recommended to be used with a dimmer, but the light seems to bright for my needs. Got a 60H and plan on getting a 60P and have mostly low light plants. Wonder whether the Ecoxotic dimmer will work with this light.


It does not work, do not try it, that dimmer is rated for a different voltage range. 



IWANNAGOFAST said:


> this light is way way too bright. I'm using it on a mini M and omg, it's way too much light.


 agreed, it is super bright, too bright for my taste.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

Yeah if you're running this, you have to have a very strong filter that can provide a lot of surface movement and provide a lot of o2 exchange. Possibly a canister with something like a do!aqua This way, you can crank up the co2.


----------



## cntsg (Nov 17, 2012)

That is Takashi Amano's signature. In typed kanji it looks like this 天野尚. The Japanese borrowed kanji from the Chinese, and over time they have changed a little, but they are essentially the same characters with similar meanings. Up at the top he wrote 情熱 (jyounetsu) which means passion or enthusiasm. I guess he was sending you a little personal encouragement. (^_^)


----------

